# How to make a sulfer dioxide pump



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 14, 2012)

WARNING: sulfur dioxide is toxic, corrosive, and a carcinogen.

For anyone interested in how to make a sulfur dioxide pump to drop gold here's how...

1. Get a fish tank/aquarium pump and 3 feet of tubing for that pump.
2. Get a mason jar with a lid.
3. Have a good pipet (eye dropper) for the acid
4. Poke 3 holes in the mason jar lid. One left to fit the tubing, one in the middle for the pipet, one right for tubing.
5. Add the tube coming from the pump down into the left hole, and to the bottom of the jar. 
6. Add tubing to the right hole, but only a half inch into the jar (No further). 
7. Use plumbers tape to secure the tubing (this might only last one time).
8. The left tube should now be hooked up to the pump, the right tube should be inside your gold chloride.
9. Add 2 or 3 table spoons of SMB in the mason jar, and close the lid.
10. switch on the pump.
11. SLOWLY drip HCL into the middle hole onto the SMB.
12. Wear neoprene gloves and make sure the holes are tight for a good snug fit.

The sulfer dioxide will keep flowing so long as the SMB is dissolving. 

I did this only once but I don't like using sulfer dioxide to drop metal as it is too corrosive!!!


----------



## martyn111 (Dec 14, 2012)

I am no genius as far as chemistry goes, but, one thing I do remember from my school chemistry teacher is a saying he used to come out with, in very basic terms he used to say, 'if you want to end up with tripe and onions, somewhere in your ingredients list you need to have tripe and onions'. 
I suppose what he was really saying was you cannot create or destroy matter, only rearrange elements to produce different compounds. 
Where in your silver / copper and nitric acid do you have the sulphur to combine with the oxygen from the nitric acid to produce sulphur dioxide?


----------



## Auful (Dec 14, 2012)

nōnāgintā trēs said:


> WARNING: sulfer dioxide is toxic, corrosive, amd a carcinogen.
> 
> For anyone interested in how to make a sulfer dioxide pump to drop gold heres how...
> 
> ...



The elements you are adding to the mix are: Ag, N, O, Cu, and H. Where does the Sulfur come from if matter cannot be created or destroyed? Certainly there isn't sufficient atmospheric sulfur to create sulfur dioxide with this reaction. I think you are giving misinformation here or have omitted something. Perhaps a chemist can help!


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 14, 2012)

There are a number of ways to make a sulfur dioxide reaction. In the original post I meant to say H2SO4 and I said HNO3 thinking about silver. My bad!I made a mistake, and have since corrected it. As we all know, SMB and HCL will create sulfur dioxide and the pump will work. You don't need metal and acid, although metal lasts longer than SMB. H2SO4 can also be expensive and hard to find for some, plus when mixed with some metals it needs to be hot so please if you try this go with SMB+HCL.


----------



## Geo (Dec 14, 2012)

if you are starting with SMB, why not just use the SMB. it forms SO2 and water soluble salt which will be removed in the first rinse.


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 14, 2012)

This post was HOW TO MAKE A HOME MADE SULFUR DIOXIDE PUMP. I originally gave a way to make sulfur dioxide using metal and acid but this way is safer. If anyone wants to drop gold using sulfur dioxide this is how to make a cheap pump. Stop winding me up to see if I get kicked off!!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 14, 2012)

nōnāgintā trēs,

I know from some of your previous posts, you are comfortable with the procedures you use, so my comments probably won't change your mind. I know you also feel that anyone who does refining or comes to this forum has at least a basic knowledge of chemistry and understanding of the risks. I've been here for about a year now, and I can assure you that is not true. Many who come here have no chemistry background, and they tend to believe what they read here. These are the people to whom I direct my comments.

The problem I see with this idea is that you're producing a hazardous compound in a closed vessel, then you're pressurizing that same vessel. I know you've suggested using plumber's tape to seal everything and cautioned that it may only last for one use. My concern is that it might not make it through that one use. By pressuring the vessel with the aquarium pump, the contents of the vessel will seek a way out - any way out. So unless all those seals are absolutely reliable, you have the potential for SO2 to leak. This problem has been discussed before as it applies to digestion of gold in aqua regia. Pressurizing the reaction vessel is adding another potential hazard instead of eliminating one.

A far safer approach in both cases is to apply a vacuum to the vessel to draw the toxic gasses out of it and through a scrubber system, or in this case through the pregnant solution. The vacuum (as long as the flow from the pump exceeds the gas production of the reaction) assures that no gasses escape from the reaction chamber, even if one or more of the seals fails.

Safety is always our first concern.

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 14, 2012)

Geo said:


> if you are starting with SMB, why not just use the SMB. it forms SO2 and water soluble salt which will be removed in the first rinse.




nōnāgintā trēs,

I agree with Geo. It seems like what you have suggested would be worthless (at least to me), more dangerous than simply using SMB, and redundant. If you want to discuss the feasibility of these things with the other members, that's one thing. However, setting these things up as a step by step is another. We have many newbies on here that might think you know what you are talking about and accept your processes as definitive. From what I've seen in your posts, you still have a lot of learning to do before you get to that point.


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 14, 2012)

I left a nice post in the safety section for anyone confused about what we are actually doing here. The gases in this pump are no worse than mixing bleach and HCL (mustard gas).


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm sorry to tell you this but you are all breathing in HIGHLY corrosive and carcinogenic (cancer causing) gases every time you refine. I don't care what your method is!!! Read what I posted in safety.


----------



## martyn111 (Dec 14, 2012)

nōnāgintā trēs said:


> There are a number of ways to make a sulfur dioxide reaction. In the original post I meant to say H2SO4 and I said HNO3 thinking about silver. My bad!I made a mistake, and have since corrected it. As we all know, SMB and HCL will create sulfur dioxide and the pump will work. You don't need metal and acid, although metal lasts longer than SMB. H2SO4 can also be expensive and hard to find for some, plus when mixed with some metals it needs to be hot so please if you try this go with SMB+HCL.



If that were the case, then how are you intending to recover the silver from the silver nitrate formed from the digestion?

I hate to cause any problems for any member on this forum, and if I am speaking out of place then I will publicly apologize, but it appears to me that you have very little chemistry knowledge and your 'how to's' are really cut and paste's from other forums of mis-imformation or alchemy. The protection and teaching of the new members of this forum is the ultimate aim of the moderators and members of this forum, not the promotion of half truths and witch craft.

Mod's, if I overstepped the mark, please bring me back in line.


----------



## etack (Dec 14, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfur_mustard

this is mustard gas

Eric


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 14, 2012)

Again, CHLORINE GAS which is given off every time YOU MIX HCL and BLEACH is a main component in MUSTARD GAS

Please read if you don't believe me...

http://chemistry.about.com/od/imagesclipartstructures/ig/Chemical-Weapons/Chlorine-Gas.htm

and

http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/FWWchlorine.htm


----------



## etack (Dec 14, 2012)

Oxygen is a main ingredient in water, but it doesn't make it water.

Eric


----------



## tek4g63 (Dec 14, 2012)

etack said:


> Oxygen is a main ingredient in water, but it doesn't make it water.
> 
> Eric



Very well said!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Dec 14, 2012)

nōnāgintā trēs said:


> I'm sorry to tell you this but you are all breathing in HIGHLY corrosive and carcinogenic (cancer causing) gases every time you refine. I don't care what your method is!!! Read what I posted in safety.



I am not breathing any gases except the ones that naturally exist in our environment. I take offense at this statement! Please, don't include me in your assumptive reasoning. I happen to not only take pride in my work, but also in the fact that I can do so safely and without risking my life. 

I used an enclosed reaction system that is connected directly to my fume scrubbing system. The gases are never in my presence. Not only that, any reactions I do work with, that do not use my enclosed system I do under a fume hood, which exhausts via a fume scrubber. Both systems exhaust well away from my work area several feel away and above the roof of my lab set up. I am not breathing any gases.

This isn't the wild west, we are not practicing alchemy here, I think or at least would like to believe that the vast majority of people who are doing this, as a hobby or as a living, are doing so in a well ventilated area. 

And as you pointed out, if we were not, we would be suffering from any number of ailments.

Scott


----------

